# US Drivers.



## bydand (Nov 1, 2006)

HOW TO IDENTIFY WHERE A DRIVER IS FROM: 


* One hand on wheel, one hand on horn: CHICAGO 

* One hand on wheel, one finger out window: NEW YORK 

* One hand on wheel, one finger out window, cutting across all lanes of traffic: NEW JERSEY 

* One hand on wheel, one hand on newspaper, foot solidly on accelerator: BOSTON 

* One hand on wheel, one hand on nonfat double decaf cappuccino, cradling cell phone, brick on accelerator, gun in lap: LOS ANGELES 

* Both hands on wheel, eyes shut, both feet on brake, quivering in terror: Ohio, but driving in CALIFORNIA 

* Both hands in air, gesturing, both feet on accelerator, head turned to talk to someone in back seat: ITALY 

* One hand on 12 oz. Double shot latte, one knee on wheel, cradling cell phone, foot on brake, mind on radio game, banging head on steering wheel while stuck in traffic: SEATTLE 

* One hand on wheel, one hand on hunting rifle, alternating between both feet being on the accelerator and both feet on brake, throwing McDonald's bag out the window: TEXAS 

* Four-wheel drive pick-up truck, shotgun mounted in rear window, beer cans on floor, squirrel tails attached to antenna: ALABAMA 

* Two hands gripping wheel, blue hair barely visible above windshield, driving 35 on the Interstate in the left lane with the left blinker on: FLORIDA


* Care to add your own?  I have a couple based on my home States.*

* Four wheel drive truck, 35 MPH until you go to pass, then rev it until the valves float because "ain't nobody passin' me!":  MAINE

* Beat up POS, head out the missing window yelling, "Summers over, go back home!" : MICHIGAN


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 1, 2006)

One hand on cell phone, one hand making left turn, right turn signal on:  MISSOURI


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2006)

* One hand on wheel, one hand on hunting rifle, alternating between both feet being on the accelerator and both feet on brake, throwing McDonald's bag out the window: TEXAS 



Now sir you know down here it is Dairy Queen !!!!


----------



## Kreth (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, this isn't a state, but:
5 MPH under the speed limit, in the left hand lane on the Interstate, with right blinker on. - SENIOR CITIZEN


----------



## bydand (Nov 1, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> * One hand on wheel, one hand on hunting rifle, alternating between both feet being on the accelerator and both feet on brake, throwing McDonald's bag out the window: TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> Now sir you know down here it is Dairy Queen !!!!



When I first read down through the list I thought the same thing.  :lol:  When I lived outside of Dallas, everybody met at the local DQ, (mmmm chocolate covered bananas, haven't seen them anywhere else, in other DQ's.)


----------



## bydand (Nov 1, 2006)

One more just popped into my head, it's not the whole state, but regionalized.

*Sunny day +/- 5 MPH of speed limit one hand on wheel, gawking around at the trees; Wintery conditions, blowing snow, icey roads = 65-70 MPH both hand on wheel, eyes locked onto road, passing everybody in sight:  WEST MICHIGAN


----------



## crushing (Nov 1, 2006)

bydand said:


> One more just popped into my head, it's not the whole state, but regionalized.
> 
> *Sunny day +/- 5 MPH of speed limit one hand on wheel, gawking around at the trees; Wintery conditions, blowing snow, icey roads = 65-70 MPH both hand on wheel, eyes locked onto road, passing everybody in sight: WEST MICHIGAN


 
Hey now, we resemble that remark!!!!


----------



## hemi (Nov 1, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Now sir you know down here it is Dairy Queen !!!!


 

You beat me too it. LOL, Well except yes we eat at DQ but we DON&#8221;T Mess with TX. And it&#8217;s a shot gun in the window unless it&#8217;s deer season. :uhyeah:


----------



## bydand (Nov 1, 2006)

2004hemi, do I see right, Forney, TX?  I used to live in Seagoville and run up the Mallory Bridge road (740 if memory serves me right) into Forney to see if we could pick up any of your women over there. LOL  Man that was a LONG time ago!


----------



## hemi (Nov 1, 2006)

bydand said:


> 2004hemi, do I see right, Forney, TX? I used to live in Seagoville and run up the Mallory Bridge road (740 if memory serves me right) into Forney to see if we could pick up any of your women over there. LOL Man that was a LONG time ago!


 


Yes Sir. I grew up in Kaufman well 10 miles the other side of Kaufman dang near in Kemp. Moved to Forney about two years ago, wow its a small world. I never would have thought anyone here would know where Forney is? 

You wouldnt recognize Forney now, we have a Wal Mart, Lowes, Auto Zone, Chilis, Sonic, a movie theater, its come a long way from the days of just a DQ and 4,000 people LOL.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 1, 2006)

foot on accellerator wearing sandle, with wool sock on underneath:  OREGON


----------



## bydand (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG Kaufman and Kemp, those are two towns I've not thought of in years.  I used to go out to an huge old wooden bridge in the middle of the woods out that direction.  It was strange to see this old bridge in the middle of nothing.  No road leading to it and no road leading away.  Always made me wonder how long it had sat there.  I think it was there when the Trinity changed course or something because I don't remember anything under it except swampy ground.


----------



## bydand (Nov 1, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> foot on accellerator wearing sandle, with wool sock on underneath:  OREGON



:lfao:  Good one, I have an aunt that was an Oregon crunchy.


----------



## TonyMac (Nov 1, 2006)

"What's a turn signal?" - Maryland


----------



## Kacey (Nov 1, 2006)

$5000 customized bicycle on top of $2000 clunker... BOULDER


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 1, 2006)

Chicago + Boston with a dash of Seattle and you got Beijing

Add to that Ohio driving in California and you would have me driving in Beijing. 

But since I learned to drive in Boston and I now drive in NY

So I guess....
One hand on wheel, one hand on newspaper, one finger out window, foot solidly on accelerator: Xue

I will say just outside of Boston I did once drive next to a Mass State Police office that was driving with his knee, one hand on the newspaper, one hand on his coffee and reading the newspaper. 

For those from the area, Route 9 in Framingham,


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 1, 2006)

Kacey said:


> $5000 customized bicycle on top of $2000 clunker... BOULDER


 
Kacey, lol!  I often see that when I visit CO.  The bicycle can apparently be swapped with top-of-the-line skis, but the clunker remains the same.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 1, 2006)

Driving in a torrential downpours with your windshield wipers off (cause they were broke for 5 months and you didn't know until now) - New Mexico


----------



## g-bells (Nov 1, 2006)

seat all the way back /laid back , no turn signal using, barely can see their heads,15mph under the speed limit,3- lane crossing , bright lights always on. these are just a few of the things these pimped up car driving hood rats use on the streets of youngstown, ohio


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 1, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> Driving in a torrential downpours with your windshield wipers off (cause they were broke for 5 months and you didn't know until now) - New Mexico



and don't forget seeing somebody else's turn signal as a threat to invade your territory, forcing you to cut them off...


----------



## Carol (Nov 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> I will say just outside of Boston I did once drive next to a Mass State Police office that was driving with his knee, one hand on the newspaper, one hand on his coffee and reading the newspaper.


 
And the problem with that is...? :uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 1, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> And the problem with that is...? :uhyeah:


 
The problem is I have not yet mastered that, but I'm still working on it. 

I did manage to drive from Chelsea to Worcester once with only my knees however, but I just can't get the reading the paper part down.


----------



## bydand (Nov 2, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> The problem is I have not yet mastered that, but I'm still working on it.
> 
> I did manage to drive from Chelsea to Worcester once with only my knees however, but I just can't get the reading the paper part down.



Use the steering wheel as a sort of table, that way you can steal glances at the road while immersed in an interesting article. .  Sorry part is, I've seen this downtown Boston, even had a Cabby I just cut-off and flipped-off pull alongside at a light and give me a newspaper because "You may have Maine plates but you drive like a local, might as well look like one as well."  I about died laughing, I was expecting him to be ticked off and yelling like the cabbies in NYC, Atlanta, or Chicago.


----------



## hemi (Nov 2, 2006)

Well to be fair TX is so big that we have to split up how people drive to North, South, East, and West TX. I can&#8217;t speak for West Texans as I have never been real far west. But South Texans have the 3 blink rule. If you&#8217;re driving on Loop 410 in San Antonio and you see the car next to you turns on their blinker. Well as soon as it blinks for the 3rd time they are coming over no matter what. Houston I think the minimum speed limit is 95mph, Wow they drive fast (My kind of people).
East TX my stomping grounds they drive with a 30/06 in the window so we can pull over and kill the coyotes out in the pasture messing with the cows. North Texans in Dallas area any way, well they amaze me. The ladies of North TX seem to be able to put on make up, read the paper, brush their hair and drive 75-80mph all at the same time. It&#8217;s a wild ride to work everyday LMAO.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2006)

bydand said:


> Use the steering wheel as a sort of table, that way you can steal glances at the road while immersed in an interesting article. . Sorry part is, I've seen this downtown Boston, even had a Cabby I just cut-off and flipped-off pull alongside at a light and give me a newspaper because "You may have Maine plates but you drive like a local, might as well look like one as well." I about died laughing, I was expecting him to be ticked off and yelling like the cabbies in NYC, Atlanta, or Chicago.


 
Yea but can you do that while drinking a coffee?


----------



## bydand (Nov 2, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yea but can you do that while drinking a coffee?



Don't drink coffee, but sure can while drinking a Pepsi, and opening a Moon pie.


----------



## wee_blondie (Nov 12, 2006)

One hand picking your nose, one hand flicking off other road users, both eyes staring at the top end of the rev counter and both feet hard on the accelerator: your very own boy racer


----------

